# Colt mark IV 1911 front sight



## Ranch Hand (Jan 18, 2016)

I somehow have lost the front sight all the research I've done it appears to be a staked in sight . Brownells and midway are all on back order. Any suggestions?


----------



## jglenn (Jan 19, 2016)

talk with Colt directly bet they will fix it for little or nothing.

only have to send the slide in.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Jan 19, 2016)

I did call Colt and they directed me to Brownells or midway, that was not the answer I was looking for


----------



## rosewood (Jan 20, 2016)

Ranch Hand said:


> I did call Colt and they directed me to Brownells or midway, that was not the answer I was looking for


That is crappy of them.  I might call back and remind them that the site fell off because it wasn't staked correctly from the factory.  And that you are no gunsmith and do not have the tools to stake a new one from Brownells or Midway.  Ask if that would be covered under Warranty.  Maybe you will get someone more helpful.

I have staked one site on in my life and it isn't easy and really tough when you don't have the very expensive staking tool.  If they won't help, I might go the route of finding a gunsmith and have him cut a dovetail on the front in lieu of staking back on.

Good luck,

Rosewood


----------



## Ranch Hand (Jan 21, 2016)

I called Colt yesterday talked to the right person this time he said I need to send it back to them. It's on the brown truck now, I'll see how this turns out.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 21, 2016)

Ranch Hand said:


> I called Colt yesterday talked to the right person this time he said I need to send it back to them. It's on the brown truck now, I'll see how this turns out.



Definitely keep us posted.  Sometimes you get a lazy person that doesn't want to help you, sometimes you get you find a new best friend.

Good luck.


----------

